# HELP - Two puppies



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

So on friday the 23rd of December in a moment of shear joy we bought two Havanese puppies from the same litter and both males.

Now on tuesday the 27th december I am reading that raising two puppies together is a big NO.

Is this true? Can it be done? What are my options?

Thanks.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I think that the downside is in raising littermates, as they are already bonded and that makes them a bit slower to bond to you. You already have these babies, so you'll just need to forge ahead with what you've got. Congratulations!!! Pictures, please! And names! And share with us all of your ups and downs of puppy raising. Welcome to the Havanese world! When I woke this morning, I told my two furbabies how very much they have enriched my life over the last 3/4 of a year. I'm sure you will have a similar experience. Good luck!

Alanna


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

redw&blue said:


> So on friday the 23rd of December in a moment of shear joy we bought two Havanese puppies from the same litter and both males.
> 
> Now on tuesday the 27th december I am reading that raising two puppies together is a big NO.
> 
> ...


It's not a big no... people on this forum have done it successfully, but it is much, MUCH harder than a single puppy, or a new puppy with an older dog. You will just have to work that much harder for the first 6-12 months to make sure they are FULLY potty trained and get past all the chew monster stuff with them intact and you sane. After that, things will be fine.

You do have the advantage that when they need to be confined, they have each other to play with, and are much less likely to develop separation anxiety. (at least from you... you WILL have to work at making sure they get used to being separated from each other for increasing periods of time) So you will need to rely heavily on confining them to prevent accidents.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

One of our forum members got 3 at the same time, I think they are a year old now and she survived 

You'll get plenty of good advice here to help you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would say 2 is harder, but it really depends on the dog, the home, the time devoted, the temperament of the pups, so many things factor in. As stated above, it has been done successfully, so there is hope  If you are having remorse, is the breeder willing to take one back?

:welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

There is no way we could give one back, we are to attached to them.
It looks like we have a long road ahead of us, but can make it happen.

On another side note, how do I post pictures?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, I wish you luck! When we went to look at a litter earlier this year, we too, came home with two. One boy and one girl from the same litter. We had discussed the possibility of it being too much with the breeder prior to leaving, and she assured us that bringing back one within a few days would be fine. Needless to say, that's exactly what we did. We kept the boy and he's a love and now that he's pretty well potty trained, we'll probably look for a companion for him in the spring.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't panic. I got two from the same litter last time (not Havanese). Yes, in one way it was a little harder, but on the other side of the coin, it was wonderful for them and for me and I wouldn't have given up the experience for all the world. They adored each other all their lives and I suffered no loss of affection as a byproduct. I never understand the concern people have about their bonding to each other rather than their humans. They are capable of both. My girls, by having each other all their lives, had a kind of serenity and love that was wonderful to witness.

Now, for the photos.  When you reply go to "post reply" at the bottom of the thread, left side, not "quick reply." You'll see a paperclip on top of the text box. Click on that to upload photos. You can load up to five at a time. If you have any issues with it, just holler.


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the two we have.
The white one is called Javier and the Black one is Desi.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable.


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is another picture of them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! How cute! I know nothing about getting two pups at the same time, from the same litter or otherwise. In some ways, it may be terribly crazy and overwhelming for a time, but I am thinking - had I to do it over again - I may have considered that route myself.

 And it is pretty easy to see why you couldn't leave one there!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, Salt and Pepper!!! Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I was thinking ebony and ivory.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations!You are in for such fun,they both look adorable,and how lovely to have 2 with such different colouring.Things will be fine with them both,you won't have to worry about separation anxiety.I am sure they will bond with you and your family very well.Havs just love their owners[sometimes too much].Just make sure you are great fun to be with,and start training them to do little tricks for titbits,they often love that.The only problem you might come across,is the house training,as Havs can be notoriously difficult when it comes to weeing and pooping in the correct place!But you will get there in the end,and all the fun and love you will receive from them is so worth a few miss placed pees!By the way how old are they?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are cute! CONGRATS!


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help and suggestions. We just love the two of them.
Here are the last photos for the day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Congratulations! How cute! I know nothing about getting two pups at the same time, from the same litter or otherwise. In some ways, it may be terribly crazy and overwhelming for a time, but I am thinking - had I to do it over again - I may have considered that route myself.
> 
> And it is pretty easy to see why you couldn't leave one there!


Sorta like having all your wisdom teeth out at once... if you do it one at a time, you never want to go back!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

redw&blue said:


> Thanks guys for the help and suggestions. We just love the two of them.
> Here are the last photos for the day.


They are to die for cute. No wonder you couldn't even contemplate giving one back! There will be days you want to pull your hair out, and that's what we're here for. Then there will be days you want to celebrate their cuteness, and that's what we're here for too!:biggrin1:


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they're darling!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It will be very interesting to see what colour Desi will turn out to be.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

FYI, there's no such thing here as too many pictures, so shoot away. They are too cute for words. Another benefit of having two is they have a built in playmate when you want a few minutes to yourself.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, they 're adorable. Piece of cake now that you know what you're in for.LOL The biggest thing is working with them separately. Here's an article on littermates. http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/livingwlittermates.html


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Very cute. I've kept 2 out of a litter a number of times. They both play together and get into mischief together. I think it's twice the fun!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh..be still my heart!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How wonderful to have two to get in to trouble.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yin and Yang. They are so cute, no wonder you couldn't resist them. Read the info from Dave and then just enjoy them. Puppyhood goes so fast.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh My God, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Good luck. They are so adorable. I think it's great if you can handle 2 pups from the same liter. They will BFF's! I can see they are so attached already!


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

They are attached and seem to be playing well together.
We are separating them a lot though to keep them as individual's as much as possible. We also have two daughters 9 and 12 who play with them on their own. It's going to be fun and my family knows its a long road ahead of us.

Its just one step at a time.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think thing are going to be just great.How could you possibly share one pup between two girls aged 9 and 12!You had to have two.What colour were their Mum and Dad? And did they have any other siblings?The majority of members on this forum have at least 2 Havs and a handful of other pets!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

redw&blue said:


> They are attached and seem to be playing well together.
> We are separating them a lot though to keep them as individual's as much as possible. We also have two daughters 9 and 12 who play with them on their own. It's going to be fun and my family knows its a long road ahead of us.
> 
> Its just one step at a time.


If you keep the attitude of "one step at a time", then I'm sure you'll be just fine 

Good luck and good vibes!!!

Remember to post lots of pictures!! And the forum is here if you need to let out any steam!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You have posted great photos. It took me a while to realize that I needed to get down on my hands and knees for superior pix.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They're too cute! Sure, it'll be more work on your and your family's part, but it will be SO worth it in the end.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*2 better than 1!!!*

Right now, I am wishing I had gotten two...because I can't remember the horrors of potty training  No, time goes sooo fast..they'll be adults before you know it!! How fun! They are adorable and you will not regret your choice both in the breed and the number!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

This is puppy heaven around here lately! I've taken in litter mates (but not Havs) before and enjoyed them thoroughly. They did have a super strong bond with each other, but were very affectionate with us, too. In retrospect, I wish I would have done more with them separately -- but we didn't know stuff like that "back in the day"! So much good training and learning material around now. Give them a snuggle for me, please.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a must check out site for multiple dog owners. Lots of good articles. http://howmanydogs.com/projects/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

you are just soooo lucky you came to this forum for words of wisdom...you have so much help available here and so many fans wanting to see photos and hear updates, I think that makes it easier!!! How wonderful for the two they can stay together...


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Three puppies for Oprah*

I just remembered that Oprah got three Golden Retriever puppies at one time. I think she went for two and then fell for another one. I do believe she said she was taking them out in the middle of the night herself and she wanted them to bond to her. Think she has a total of 5-6 dogs, although her Cocker Sadie (a rescue) is the one that is always with her.

Just a little FYI!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What precious little guys! Welcome to all of you! What's a little extra pee and poop to clean up, anyway??? Your girls are old enough to help with the dirty work, too! I agree - can't have too many pictures!


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

"With a little extra Pee and Poop to clean up"

These boys are poop machines, overtime I take them outside and they poop I think I'm good for some time. Wrong, they poop again.

Its OK but man they are like babies; eat, sleep and poop.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If and when I get another puppy, I am taking up EVERY rug in the house for the first year. They are just too tempting, and much harder to clean than the floor. Not that Kodi had a LOT of accidents, but the ones that were the hardest were the couple of times he peed on the wall to wall carpet in the upstairs hall. (the only W2W in the house!) That required renting a carpet cleaner to get clean enough that he didn't sniff at it when he went by.

Fortunately, that got ripped out during the remodel, and the beautiful hardwood that had been hidden underneath is now exposed. So we'll just have a runner in that hallway... something easy to take up! Now I understand why so many breeders have hardwood or tile floors with just area rugs!:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> If and when I get another puppy, I am taking up EVERY rug in the house for the first year. They are just too tempting, and much harder to clean than the floor. Not that Kodi had a LOT of accidents, but the ones that were the hardest were the couple of times he peed on the wall to wall carpet in the upstairs hall. (the only W2W in the house!) That required renting a carpet cleaner to get clean enough that he didn't sniff at it when he went by.
> 
> Fortunately, that got ripped out during the remodel, and the beautiful hardwood that had been hidden underneath is now exposed. So we'll just have a runner in that hallway... something easy to take up! Now I understand why so many breeders have hardwood or tile floors with just area rugs!:biggrin1:


I learned the hard way with Bumi. He loved the rugs. Now, Before I went to pick up Toby, I took them all out from the Kitchen (only place where I have small rugs), the rest of the house is Tile and Wood.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry - you won't have to worry about raising 2 at once cause I'm gonna steal at least one of those cuties! (just kidding)

But seriously - congrats!!!!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

We bought our two puppies (two months apart in age) within about five months of each other. They're not both Havs, so I can't speak to that, but, other than the perpetual potty training, it has had its advantages. We are gone for much of the day, and they keep each other company in the ex pen. They are able to help each other wear off their puppy energy. Perhaps because they didn't come home together, they have each bonded primarily with me, which leads to some jealousy. I've been training them together, but after reading Dave's comments, I'm going to read the article he suggests and take that advice. Training together has been OK -- they both perform. But, it's hard for one to sit while the other is working.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

They are adorable! I got two puppies....about a week apart but they were from two different litters....it was harder and yet easier in some ways lol..they had each other to play with and keep each other company when we were not around and it was just as easy to house train one as two.........but it is harder to train two than one and you do need to work with them individually and for me since my bf is out of town so much that was not easy....I think having children in the family will really be beneficial in the training dept........good luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here my experience on having two little boys in my life. Both boys came at the greatest time in my life. Jack is 2 years now, Dexter is 3 years. For the last 3 years of my life have been the boys! The Chaos is finally settling down. I have learned so much from their behavior, both with different personalities. 

It is a ......................lot.........................of work.....................!!

Puppies will need lots of sleep time in the beginning, so make sure the children allow them to sleep.

Puppies wiggle a lot when held, so please do not allow your children to hold the puppies unless the children are sitting down. 

Much fun and happiness on the way! Enjoy! We want lots of pictures. And, when you are ready to pull out all your hair, come here for support.



It is settleling down


----------

